# Tracking visa application



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there, wonder if somebody can help please?

We have sent all our paperwork off (two months or so ago) so I suppose the next stage is that we get a call for medicals (if they want us, of course)? I'm afraid that Canada has consumed my every being so today I looked on the CIC website to track the progress of our application. It came up with a big fat nothing (a page of information) so what can I assume from this lack of info? My tummy did a flip just thinking that we could, per chance, have some news but I guess after two months maybe I'm a little premature in looking? We applied in October 2007 and the wait seems endless. Unfortunately, our dearest friends (who are also looking to emigrate) came back from Vancouver bursting with enthusiasm, which has only highlighted my need to get there. Ho....ho....hum. I wish I could take the attitude of my OH and 14 year old son that 'we'll know when they are ready to let us know' because then I could perhaps sleep a little sounder. I think I have convinced myself that we will never get there as we applied on the old system and perhaps don't have what they want. Got the points alright....just not on that dreaded list.

Sorry to whittle....needed to get it orf my chest as OH is out tonight and son is residing at Grandparents for a couple of days....which leaves me on my own to whittle....and let me tell you, this stick is getting a bit thin!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there, wonder if somebody can help please?
> 
> We have sent all our paperwork off (two months or so ago) so I suppose the next stage is that we get a call for medicals (if they want us, of course)? I'm afraid that Canada has consumed my every being so today I looked on the CIC website to track the progress of our application. It came up with a big fat nothing (a page of information) so what can I assume from this lack of info? My tummy did a flip just thinking that we could, per chance, have some news but I guess after two months maybe I'm a little premature in looking? We applied in October 2007 and the wait seems endless. Unfortunately, our dearest friends (who are also looking to emigrate) came back from Vancouver bursting with enthusiasm, which has only highlighted my need to get there. Ho....ho....hum. I wish I could take the attitude of my OH and 14 year old son that 'we'll know when they are ready to let us know' because then I could perhaps sleep a little sounder. I think I have convinced myself that we will never get there as we applied on the old system and perhaps don't have what they want. Got the points alright....just not on that dreaded list.
> 
> Sorry to whittle....needed to get it orf my chest as OH is out tonight and son is residing at Grandparents for a couple of days....which leaves me on my own to whittle....and let me tell you, this stick is getting a bit thin!


Are you applying under the Skilled Worker process?


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

permanent residence/FSW.....your thoughts please?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> permanent residence/FSW.....your thoughts please?


When you say "all your documentation" I'm assuming your initial application was quite some time before. There has been a fairly recent change in processing procedures/times and it depends if you got in before the change. If so then your application kind of falls behind those who applied after the change, at least so I'm told/understand.
I wouldn't bug them, it probably pisses them off. I know it's frustrating but that's part and parcel of the emi/immigration process. You *will *hear from them and hopefully be delighted by their response.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You said you checked the CIC website. Did you check the CHC website because this is where on-line tracking is located. If you haven't already done so try:-https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/authenticate.do?app=ecas


----------



## Varna99 (Aug 27, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there, wonder if somebody can help please?
> 
> We have sent all our paperwork off (two months or so ago) so I suppose the next stage is that we get a call for medicals (if they want us, of course)? I'm afraid that Canada has consumed my every being so today I looked on the CIC website to track the progress of our application. It came up with a big fat nothing (a page of information) so what can I assume from this lack of info? My tummy did a flip just thinking that we could, per chance, have some news but I guess after two months maybe I'm a little premature in looking? We applied in October 2007 and the wait seems endless. Unfortunately, our dearest friends (who are also looking to emigrate) came back from Vancouver bursting with enthusiasm, which has only highlighted my need to get there. Ho....ho....hum. I wish I could take the attitude of my OH and 14 year old son that 'we'll know when they are ready to let us know' because then I could perhaps sleep a little sounder. I think I have convinced myself that we will never get there as we applied on the old system and perhaps don't have what they want. Got the points alright....just not on that dreaded list.
> 
> Sorry to whittle....needed to get it orf my chest as OH is out tonight and son is residing at Grandparents for a couple of days....which leaves me on my own to whittle....and let me tell you, this stick is getting a bit thin!


Hi there!
We are applying under the Skilled Worker category as well. We applied in March 2007 but they don't classify it as being processed until you get the confirmation letter about 3 months later, so officially we applied in June 2007. Anyway, we got the 120 day letter asking for all our info so sent that off (unfortunately got caught up in the postal strike causing loads of stress!) and they've just sent us a letter requesting medicals and asking for the Right of Permanent Residence Fee. We took the full 120 days to provide the information. They've only had our additional information for about 2 weeks so they were pretty quick off the mark after that. So, we're about 3-4 months ahead of you as far as when we applied but we took ages to submit our info, so I would imagine that you haven't got that long to wait before you hear anything. Oh yes, on the website if we track our application it just says "in process" and hasn't been updated at all. I couldn't find anything on it for ages until I realised that I had been putting in United Kingdom and Colonies as my place of birth instead of England!!!!!
I hope this gives you some encouragement.
Cheers


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. Looks like you're nearly there then.....how exciting!! My tummy did a flip for you!

Actually, when OH got home last night he reminded me that I have the memory of a goldfish and that we actually applied in April 2007, so this has now made me feel even more panic struck. Reading your info above, we were with you on timings and have heard nothing!! We had our 120 day letter, with info deadline in September so we were a little ahead of ourselves. However, when we tracked in CIC we did, as you did, put UK and Colonies so I will check again using the England option. Fancy that, perhaps they should make that more clear in the first instance. I know we WILL hear at some point but if you've heard before us, that makes me feel a little downhearted.....

Anyhow, I'll give CIC another go with the correct option.....I know it won't go into too much detail but at least if it says 'still processing' then I'll just have to sit on my hands. I guess it won't say 'get lost' though, even if they have decided we are not right for them. I'm really not enjoying this process, for if they do say get lost, then we really are up a creek without a paddle. Yikes and


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Just had a look at CIC.....got it right this time. When I looked it says 'in process', which was a link. I pressed this link and it said "We started processing your application on July 9, 2007". 

Heaven knows what that means.....that was an awfully long time ago. I guess they'll come up with something soon enough. I suppose I've got to put it to the back of my mind and get on with life in Blighty. 

Any thoughts you lovely people?


----------



## Varna99 (Aug 27, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Just had a look at CIC.....got it right this time. When I looked it says 'in process', which was a link. I pressed this link and it said "We started processing your application on July 9, 2007".
> 
> Heaven knows what that means.....that was an awfully long time ago. I guess they'll come up with something soon enough. I suppose I've got to put it to the back of my mind and get on with life in Blighty.
> 
> Any thoughts you lovely people?


I'm glad you've found your details on the website. I was worried when we couldn't find anything too. All ours says is "we started processing your application on 27 June 2007", so much the same as you. It hasn't changed even though we've had our medical letter. I would imagine that if according to their website our application was started about a week before yours, you should be getting your medical letters next weekish. It probably depends on whether they've got any issues with the info you sent them or if they need any more. Fingers crossed you'll hear something soon. Let me know when you do.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully we'll hear soon. I do wonder though whether my part of the application form is the reason we're not hearing. I'm afraid I had to use some 'approximate' dates on where I lived and worked from the age of 18 as I really had a major memory loss on these points. OH (main applicant) has had a very regimented life so knew exactly when, where and for how long he's done everything so my lack of memory has been a major worry for me. We did explain this on the 'extra notes' but I'm very worried that this will not be acceptable. As I said, I'm really not enjoying this process......


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. Sorry to pick up on this old topic but we are July 2007 applicants (Aug 07 AOR). How far along are you now in the process? Have you got your visas now? Many thanks


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. Sorry to pick up on this old topic but we are July 2007 applicants (Aug 07 AOR). How far along are you now in the process? Have you got your visas now? Many thanks


Hi there, got quite a surprise to see my old thread back again!! We received our visas about a month ago. The CIC website also now says 'decision made'. I'm pretty certain you will hear soon! I have a theory, maybe I'm wrong, but perhaps they take more time if you're going to a more 'popular' destination? What I mean by that is most people seem to chose Vancouver or Toronto areas and perhaps there are so many applications to get through it just takes more time. I know of another member who is going to New Brunswick, applied the same time as us, and their application was super quick. Just a thought.....

I hope you hear soon, will keep my fingers crossed. Do let us all know when you get them though, it's nice to hear happy news!

Hope I helped a little.

Good luck.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Skilled workers program my experience of timings*

Hi

Mine was a straight forward application. Never got the online tracker to work, however, these were my timings for skilled worker program permanent residence.

Applied June 2007
Acknowledged July 2007
Request for documents August 2009 submitted September 2009
Request for medical Dec 09 submitted 22nd Jan 10
Request for passport Feb 2010
Visa granted March 2010 

I had everything ready if possible for each stage and I beleive the whole process took approximately 32 months. Amazingly quick response for the medical onwards I found. 

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the timeline Chris.

As I said we applied in July 2007 and got AOR in August 2007.
Our documents were also requested in August 2009 and we submitted these in October 2009. 

I would say our application is fairly straight forward but I am from South Africa originally - not sure if that will hold things up. I have been in the UK since I was 18.

I am so fed up of waiting! We are all ready and we just want to have the medicals, get the visas and go. I could be packed and done within a few weeks.

When are you going?


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*When going?*

I'm looking at an end of April move, considering the tax return in the UK and gives Calgary a chance to warm up a little. 

Chris



Gotocanada said:


> Thanks for the timeline Chris.
> 
> As I said we applied in July 2007 and got AOR in August 2007.
> Our documents were also requested in August 2009 and we submitted these in October 2009.
> ...


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

I applied in October 2008. Documents were requested in April 2009. Submitted all my papers except IELTS within 120 days. Submitted IELTS results in January 2010.
But when I check in the website for timeline, it says they don't have any record. They say applications submitted after September 2008 will be updated in the month of January/February. Its mid of March, but its still not updated.
Does anyone has any clue?


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Samdubai

Have you emailed cic? I emailed them last week to see if they could give me some idea of when we would hear from them. I didn't get the reply i wanted as it was the standard "your application is currently awaiting review....." but atleast they replied! It took them less than 48 hours to get back to me. Perhaps you will get the update you want if you email them.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

How have you got on? Have you heard? I'm classed as applying Skilled Route August 07. The waiting game is so hard!! How long was it from the 120 day hand in to the medical forms arriving? We are awaiting ours at the mo. We sent them in Feb this year so only a few weeks ago. 

I would be interested to hear from anyone whose had medicals what happens and then how long after that they recieved word?


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Gotocanada said:


> Samdubai
> 
> Have you emailed cic? I emailed them last week to see if they could give me some idea of when we would hear from them. I didn't get the reply i wanted as it was the standard "your application is currently awaiting review....." but atleast they replied! It took them less than 48 hours to get back to me. Perhaps you will get the update you want if you email them.


Thanks for your suggestion. From where can I get the email ID? Is it from CIC website itself? I will try to find it out. 
Have you got your medical request by now?
Thanks again.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

samdubai said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. From where can I get the email ID? Is it from CIC website itself? I will try to find it out.
> Have you got your medical request by now?
> Thanks again.


Click on "contact us" on the CIC website and it will give you instructions on how to contact the various offices.

We still have not received the medical request. Everyday it getting harder and harder to keep waiting!

I hope you hear back from them soon!


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> How have you got on? Have you heard? I'm classed as applying Skilled Route August 07. The waiting game is so hard!! How long was it from the 120 day hand in to the medical forms arriving? We are awaiting ours at the mo. We sent them in Feb this year so only a few weeks ago.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from anyone whose had medicals what happens and then how long after that they recieved word?


We have a simular timeline then. CIC appear to be processing July / August 2007 applicants at the moment whose documents were submitted before the end of 2009. 

I hope we hear soon!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> How have you got on? Have you heard? I'm classed as applying Skilled Route August 07. The waiting game is so hard!! How long was it from the 120 day hand in to the medical forms arriving? We are awaiting ours at the mo. We sent them in Feb this year so only a few weeks ago.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from anyone whose had medicals what happens and then how long after that they received word?


Hello there,

We applied in April 07 and nothing really happened until July 09. We sent in our 120 day bundle and waited approx 5-6 months before we were called for our medicals. It then took about two months before we were asked for our passports.

Sorry I can't say it was quicker, fingers crossed that everything goes well for you and your family.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We applied in April 07 and nothing really happened until July 09. We sent in our 120 day bundle and waited approx 5-6 months before we were called for our medicals. It then took about two months before we were asked for our passports.
> 
> Sorry I can't say it was quicker, fingers crossed that everything goes well for you and your family.


The processing timelines changed in 2008. For PR visas it's now averaging about 7 months reportedly. Unfortunately those like you are being processed under the old timelines.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

we applied in jan 2006 and are just waiting for new med forms the commision in london filled them in and mixed all the details up hopefully we should get the visas in 3 /4 months 
as for the memory loss i will be surprised if the company has details of you on their database unless you are post computer, the companies i worked for with the exemption of the armed forces have all gone to the wall or bought out I didnt have a problem


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

as auld yin says people who applied before the changes went to the back of the queue, but thats life eh


----------

